# A year later & I still miss him



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

A year ago today I made the painful decision to put down my handsome boy, Dakota. He had horrible spine problems causing him to lose the ability to walk. The first time it happened he underwent surgery to correct the problem. But then 7 months later it happened again along w fecal incontinence. I knew the neural degeneration was getting worse. I had a cart for him but he wouldn't take to it. He'd run in fear of it, like why is this thing following me? & fall over. It was one of hardest decisions I ever made. I miss him terribly. Thanks for letting me vent. :teary:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a great face! You did the best for him and he trusted you with his very life. I had to make the same decision to end my Omy's pain 4 yrs ago. There simply aren't enough tears to ease our pain after we ease theirs.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

To lose our furry friends who were always w/ us is painful. I know Dakota is in a place where he has no pain and where he still watches you . Its been almost two months for us that Daisy has been gone. Dakota knows you loved him and that you set him free to stop his pain.That is true love and honor.
Maggi


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

He looks like a wonderful dog who would have been a lot of fun to live with. Can't beat that smile, can you?

It is one of the hardest decisions we can make. No matter how right it is, no matter how much of their suffering we are alleviating with that decision, it is never as easy one. 
Sheilah


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

mahhi22 said:


> A year ago today I made the painful decision to put down my handsome boy, Dakota. He had horrible spine problems causing him to lose the ability to walk. The first time it happened he underwent surgery to correct the problem. But then 7 months later it happened again along w fecal incontinence. I knew the neural degeneration was getting worse. I had a cart for him but he wouldn't take to it. He'd run in fear of it, like why is this thing following me? & fall over. It was one of hardest decisions I ever made. I miss him terribly. Thanks for letting me vent. :teary:


:hug:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Brings back memories of all the dogs I have lost. My first one died 26 years ago. If I could get him back I would go find him.
One dog training student of mine had a near death experience and was sent back to the world accompanied by dogs. I was happy when he told me that. That was a sweet old man and I don't think he made it up.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you, everyone for your consoling sentiments. Dakota was my special boy that'll be forever missed. 

Wolfy Dog, Love your student's experience of being brought back by dogs. They are ever our companions & guardians.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I remember when Dakota passed. Your love for him remains.


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

*I believe*

I believe that we will be with our pets again. I am not espousing any particular religious belief here. I simply believe that love is a very powerful sort of energy and energy doesn't disappear, it only changes form. So I don't know what will happen when I die, but I believe I will go where my dear, furry friends went before me. 

That helps me, a little, when I am missing them terribly.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

You will always miss him, no other dog will compare. Dakota was a handsome boy!! Rip Dakota


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

What a beautiful dog!
I know that you loved him dearly and will always miss him 

:hugs: Kat


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Muneraven said:


> I simply believe that love is a very powerful sort of energy and energy doesn't disappear, it only changes form.


Very sweet way of looking at it. Thanks for sharing


----------

